# winking gecko



## akachewy (May 19, 2010)

Noticed that my Leopard Gecko, eating fine, occasionally shuts one eye and leaves the other open. It does this with both eyes. Should i be worried? She seem happy.


----------



## x_plum_x (Aug 23, 2010)

akachewy said:


> Noticed that my Leopard Gecko, eating fine, occasionally shuts one eye and leaves the other open. It does this with both eyes. Should i be worried? She seem happy.


That sounds like just a cute quirky habit  nothing to worry about :thumb:


----------



## Lozza.Bella (Apr 24, 2010)

Mine are both albino so they do it depending on if there is a brighter light source coming from one direction..... could this be the case also for yours?


----------



## akachewy (May 19, 2010)

Hi, nope shes a normal and it also happens when the rooms dark as well. Strange


----------



## elliecjno1 (Mar 10, 2010)

My one does this too lol, hes 2 months old only had him a week. Hes a supersnow het albino. I wondered why he was doing it too :lol2:


----------



## weemanelite (Jul 28, 2010)

Mine do this all the time. I used to think it was odd but from what I can gather this is just something they do. Quite cute really.


----------

